# n00b!: help with kernel  configuration

## jeduars

hey,  I have an IBM  thinkpad t41(pentium m 1.5)  and installation went  reallly smooth  however I can't seem to get  the thing to  shut down,  after  using the  shutdown commands  or  shutting  down form KDE  the  darn thing  will not shut  down... so  i searched the forum  and  found that  IBMs  need to have  local  ACPI disabled in the kernel config.... 

supposedly  i should disable   with the make menuconfig thingy  under the  processor type and features  category but the option 

"[*] Local APIC support on uniprocessors "

[i'm using kernel 2.6.9-rc1-mm4]

is not there!!!  so  i kept  searching  the forums and found a patch  for an  IBM  R51 that's supposed to fix the problem  but  i have  no idea  how to use  the patch...

I tried using patch -p1 < /home/jed/disable-lapic-in-acpi-power-off-2.6.7.diff  in the  /usr/src/ directory but  i didn't work...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Also  the  CPU throttling thing is all  crazy,  in the  Klaptop  thingy  i set CPU throttling  to  50% and it  will work (sorta) then  when i try to  set  the throttling to  0% the  speed  will stay at 50%!!!  i think my  power management is REALLY screwed........

could  I have some  help?! I've tried  for  two days and  still can't get the thign to shutdown properly... guess i'm just too damn  n00b  :Sad: 

BTW the  url for the  "patch" is : http://onda.zvuk.net/r51/disable-lapic-in-acpi-power-off-2.6.7.diff

----------

## fimbulvetr

If you read the top part of the the patch you'll see the:

--- line 

and

+++ line

The --- line is from the old non patched dir and the +++ is for the new dir.

So this patch looks specifically for a directory named (From the +++ lines):

linux-2.6.7/

So you need linux-2.6.7 to point to the kernel that you are building and that you intend to patch. Since you're running 2.6.9-rc1-mm4 and not 2.6.7 I recommend just putting a symlink in to trick the patch.

```

ln -s 2.6.9-rc1-mm4 linux-2.6.7
```

That of course assumes "2.6.9-rc1-mm4" is the name of your kernel source directory under /usr/src/, double check that.

Then go back to /usr/src and try patching again.

Not sure if the patch will work, but hey, it's worth a shot.

I run the M 1.6Ghz (Dell D800) and it can only do *2* speeds, full and 600Mhz, so it's probably more of a processor thing than a klaptop thing.

----------

## DaMouse

the official way is to change into the source dir and use p1 so:

cd /usr/src/linux; bzcat my_patch.bz2 | patch -p1

(I use the pipe thing cause its easier to adapt)

edit: Added list of decent cat commands

cat = general file

zcat = .gz file

bzcat = .bz2 file

-DaMouse

----------

## jeduars

damn..  i'm totally lost...  tried  to patch using the  symlink  and  it  didn't work...   any clue on  how to disable the  local  ACPI?!

----------

## Khan

 *jeduars wrote:*   

> damn..  i'm totally lost...  tried  to patch using the  symlink  and  it  didn't work...   any clue on  how to disable the  local  ACPI?!

 

jeduars...

  I was having the same problem with my Thinkpad T42p but figured out how to make the "Local APIC" option reappear in the kernel config. Go to "Processor type and features" and uncheck "Symmetric multi-processing support". This will enable the "Local APIC suppport on uniprocessors" option to show up disabled. Recompile and install your kernel, reboot and then try issuing the shutdown command. Then bask in the glory of the damn thing actually shutting down completely   :Very Happy: 

I am running gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-gentoo-r3. Once that option became avaiable, my T42p shutdown as it should. Good luck.

----------

## moritzmahling

I've the same Problem. I folloed your solution but my system again says "power down" and i have to press the powerbutton 3 seconds to shut down. 

I installed ACPI and compilled it into the kernel (2.6)

Can you help me?

----------

## dsd

Linux will disable ACPI support completely if you are running a bios dated before 2000 (it usually makes this clear, check with "dmesg | grep -i acpi".

you can use the boot option acpi=force to force it to be enabled, but be careful..bioses from pre-2000 are generally quite broken ACPI-wise

----------

## moritzmahling

My computer ist from 2002, so i dont think the bios-date is the problem

----------

## dsd

but the bios you have installed might be from pre-2000...

go ahead and check the output of "dmesg | grep -i acpi" just in case..

----------

## moritzmahling

Here my Messages:

 *Quote:*   

>  BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)
> 
> ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                       ) @ 0x000f6fa0
> ...

 

----------

## moritzmahling

Problem is solved, thank you

----------

## SerfurJ

i also get "power off" after executing "shutdown -h now".  i don't know how moritzmahling solved his problem, and i tried following Khan's instructions with no success.  what next?

----------

## moritzmahling

I worked around with it and tried different settings. When you're in the Powermanagement Options (make menuconfig), I compiled "Power Management support" in the Kernel and used only "APM BIOS support" as module. Then it worked.

----------

